# Work Outlook in 134?



## CubFan (Oct 8, 2008)

I should add that I've always wanted to be an electrician, but that I've just gotten caught up in some different things over the years. This isn't something I'm doing for lack of anything else to do, or because I'm being pressured by my family. I really do want to do this, but I'm trying to get an idea of what the outlook is in terms of working regularly so I know what I'm facing in the future. I'd appreciate any advice or insight into the state of the trade right now for Union electricians.


----------



## steve134 (Apr 5, 2008)

rumor has it, it's going to be a slow winter in chicago. more so than usual...


----------



## splinetto (Aug 29, 2008)

Cubs Suck HA HA HA


----------

